# Wireless Rear Speaker Kit Not Working



## geli7 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have the Rocketfish RF-WHTIB wireless rear speaker kit. It worked fine for a while but I can no longer get the transmitter and receiver to pair. I noticed this after switiching to Verizon FIOS and, since the kit is in the same room as my router, I think that might be the issue. It appears that both the kit and the router (Actiontek MI424WR) run on the 2.4 Ghz band.

I tried contacting Rocketfish and got very little help, basically told me to bring it back to the retailer. I'm not proficient in this area but can follow instructions. Is there anything I can do to possibly get the kit working again, other than trying with a different router? If not, are there any other alternatives anyone can recommend for wireless rear speakers? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

If you turn off your router, are you able to get the speaker transmitter and receiver to pair? If this works consistently, you could probably confirm your suspicion about the FiOS router.


----------



## csweep44 (Feb 20, 2012)

I had same problem, it's was caused by my cordless phone. Every time the phone rang it would disconnect.

Charlie


----------



## geli7 (Nov 13, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> If you turn off your router, are you able to get the speaker transmitter and receiver to pair? If this works consistently, you could probably confirm your suspicion about the FiOS router.


Not sure why I didn't think to do that, will give it a shot. If the router is the cause, guess there's not much to be done about it. I'd rather have wifi than rear surround.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I know when I run my Microwave if I am in the kitchen the wireless stops working on my laptop that I use in that location.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

On that Actiontec, you can specify the sub-channel or put it in auto mode (at least you used to be able to, who know how Verizon mod'd its firmware). That might stop it from stomping on the wireless speakers.

I had to deconflict routers and stuff at my old townhouse because of neighbors interfering. The auto setting wasn't cutting it, so I tried a bunch of channels until one worked and I stayed there. Worked pretty well.


----------

